# System.getProperty("os.name")



## Tom 18 (31. Mrz 2005)

Hallo ich habe mal wieder eine Frage..

ich will in meinem Programm einem String den Betriebssystemnamen zu weisen....



> String os=System.getProperty("os.name");



das funktioniert, jetzt möchte ich eine If-Abfrage machen if win2000 mache das...



> if ( os.equals("Windows 2000")){....
> 
> }




das funktioniert auch...was mache ich denn wenn ich abfragen will ob es sich um win xp handelt....? Finde hier nichts in der API 

Könnt ihr mir helfen?[/quote]


----------



## The_S (31. Mrz 2005)

```
if (os.equals("Windows XP"))
```


----------



## Gast (31. Mrz 2005)

Gute Frage, Tom ... würde mich auch interessieren, wo sowas nachzulesen ist.

Hobbit woher hast du denn diese Info? Try and see?!?


----------



## thomas.g (31. Mrz 2005)

welche System Properties kann man eigentlich alles noch abfragen auser eben den Betriebssystemnamen?


----------



## Wildcard (31. Mrz 2005)

Hol dir einfach mal die Properties und lass sie ausgeben...


----------



## Guest (31. Mrz 2005)

Also unter System.getProperties() der API findest du alle Properties, die es anscheinend gibt.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/System.html


----------



## The_S (1. Apr 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit woher hast du denn diese Info? Try and see?!?



Die Info hab ich gar nicht! Aber wär doch das einzig logische  :wink: . Warum probiert ihr es eigentlich nicht aus, oder hat keiner Win XP?


----------



## Gast (1. Apr 2005)

doch, aber die Preisfrage ist doch, wie will man da viele BS betrachten können, wenn man erst jedes haben muss, um entsprechenden String zu erhalten


----------



## The_S (1. Apr 2005)

Gibts bestimmt irgendwo ne Liste im Netz


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Apr 2005)

Bei mir kommt jedenfalls "Windows XP" per try and see


----------



## Dukel (1. Apr 2005)

Zur not Leute mit verschiedenen OS fragen (z.b. jeder soll sein Ergebniss hier posten, solang das noch nicht gepostet wurde) oder per VmWare testen.


----------



## Gast (2. Apr 2005)

OK ... als für Linux wäre es dann


```
"Linux"
```


----------



## Dukel (2. Apr 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OK ... als für Linux wäre es dann
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Egal welche Distri? Egal welcher Kernel?


----------



## Tom 18 (2. Apr 2005)

Habe was gefunden....

http://www.tolstoy.com/samizdat/sysprops.html


steht aber in der Liste nichts von Win XP ...


----------

